
Show HN: Oddlog – Node.js payload-focused logging - frissdiegurke
https://frissdiegurke.gitlab.io/oddlog
======
frissdiegurke
Author here. My original goal with oddlog has been to provide some library for
logging that is similar to bunyan. In contrast it should be more extensible
and the code-base should not be a single file but be maintainable instead.

I finally released v1.0.0 (and yanked due to dumb mistake with .npmignore and
package.json/files field) and pushed 1.0.1 right after.

I'm interested in any opinions as to whether this could be useful, which
features are missing, etc. Or just post whatever comes to your mind ;-)

Thanks!

